# Looking for a few complete tubesets and bandsets



## lukie29 (Jan 18, 2014)

Id like to buy a few different complete bandsets as well as a couple tubesets(complete as well) Please pm m,e with any info and Ill tell you exactly what im looking for. thanks


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.simple-shot.com


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Most of our vendors have them.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Send me a PM Luke. I have all kinds of rubber ( flats only ) and pouches.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Send me a PM Luke. I have all kinds of rubber ( flats only ) and pouches.


True dat! Gary is a guru of elastics. If it stretches, no doubt Gary has shot with it.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

gary your go to guy for bands ive got great gum rubber linatex and thera gold bands from him all top notch


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Simple shot has sampler packs for both.


----------

